# Internet Speed too slow after fresh windows 7 ultimate 32bit install



## saz (May 24, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am facing a major drop in internet speed after I freshly installed Windows 7 ultimate 32bit on my system. Earlier I was using Win 7 Home 64bit edition and used to get speeds like 1.80mbps, but after I did a fresh install the speeds dropped to 0.40mbps. I have followed most of the steps mentioned on various forums to fix the issue:

1. Disabling windows auto update.
2. Disabling firewall.
3. turned off auto-tuning
4. turned off IPv6
---TO DO----
1. Will check the speed in safe mode + networking.

But till now no luck 
Please help me out, if any one has faced this issue.
P.S: Currently there is no other antivirus and to that matter no other s/w installed other than chipset driver.

Thanx


----------



## koolent (May 24, 2012)

Have you installed the latest drivers for your LAN Card or your Ethernet. Update them and then post what happens


----------



## saz (May 24, 2012)

I had installed the drivers from the DVD which I got along with motherboard bought last year...
also I had two connections...one MTNL and the other one is Reliance 3G datacard...both of them are patheticly slow now


----------



## koolent (May 24, 2012)

Try updating online.. 1yr is practically old..


----------



## saz (May 24, 2012)

Will give it a try, but why the drivers did not troubled me with my previous windows 7 64bit install then?


----------



## koolent (May 24, 2012)

Because your windows might have been automatically updating them..

Try this and tell if it works


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 24, 2012)

It may not be a problem with windows...
check your line's SNR values by logging in your modem's config page (192.168.1.1),
if there is a lot of noise in your line, the internet will disconnect frequently..


----------



## koolent (May 24, 2012)

It can be but how is it related to OS


----------



## saz (May 25, 2012)

I am using Reliance Netconnect EVDO DataCard...

I read through various articles on internet...about speed slowing down because of corrupt registry and various other OS related reasons


----------



## choganj (Oct 21, 2012)

If you have wireless connection you can try changing your device position for better signals. You can also enhance your internet experience by some tweaking. Ashampoo Win Optimizer can be used for this purpose.

There is another way according to my personal experience. You can use some firewall to prevent unnecessary internet communication with applications running on your PC. This way, applications which you don't want to consume internet speed won't connect to internet and only desired applications will connect and consume speed of internet. 

You can also view How to make my Internet Connection fast? | Techyv.com for more information.

I hope it would be of some help.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2012)

@OP - re-enable ipv6 - it has nothing to do with your connection speed .. also use a speed monitor app like networxx to find the actual speed .. use a good browser and update windows to Sp1.


----------



## Dhanishta (Oct 26, 2012)

I am using micromax modem and i am not facing any slow connection problem.check your configuration settings.


----------

